# Faded/worn out images



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you design an image that looks faded out? I want the design to be faded. I use illustrator.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Drop the opacity? Mister Retro makes texture filters. I use the "old tshirt" one sometimes that looks like a worn out faded shirt.


----------



## bk81 (Jan 25, 2008)

chance said:


> How do you design an image that looks faded out? I want the design to be faded. I use illustrator.


I know you're using .ai, but the best way to get authentic vintage looks is using .ai with .psd. If you ever start combining both programs you will be capable of more true vintage styles! It's how Abercrombie, Lucky Brand, etc. make worn classic & true vintage looks.


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

how do you combine the two?


----------



## khudamorad (Mar 23, 2008)

Interested as well


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I just looked at A&F and Lucky website. 90% of those designs were probably done in .AI or another vector program. The only reason I ever use Photoshop for designs is when I am taking a photograph and editing it for use in Illustrator. I also do simulated process separations in Photoshop, but the majority of designs are made in vector programs and separated in spot color.


----------



## bk81 (Jan 25, 2008)

There are many ways to do a vintage look, but TRUE authentic vintage is done with the use of .ai and .psd and print files usually end as bitmap tiffs. So, if you want to learn from a high end graphics designer follow these steps. *This will be a quick overview and a true vintage aesthetic is initially done through trial and error. I'm not going to give perfect directions and strategy so that no one is spoon fed and this will make the end results well worth your time!! 
___________
To start, have your tshirt design laid out in your .ai document to size/scale for S,M,L,XL, etc. You've printed them out, mocked them up on your shirts and made sure they are EXACTLY right for each shirts sizing. (For this tutorial I'll use the my example based on a tshirt that has a distressed circle on it). 

Now think 'vintage.' Look at your wardrobe, go to a thrift store, etc. Vintage clothing is distressed and isn't one color. When plastisol and other inks wear out they leave behind a residue. The exterior, original print is one color and the 'underprint' is a faded lighter version of that original color. The exterior color has certain cracked look and the underprint has another texture.

1. First off you'll need to make your own textures to match the exterior and underprint. I make all my own and I'll leave that up to you and your vintage styling research. Either way, scan the texture in, convert to grayscale and save as a .Tiff 

2. Go to .ai, take your vector circle you made, make it black and Copy and paste into a new .psd file. (You will be working with ONLY black vector pieces and black/white textured .Tiffs)

3. Open your textured .tiff and highlight the entire thing. Copy and paste it over your circle in .psd. Mess with the layer affects until you find the right one that turns the textured features to white and takes away the black of your circle. 

4. Once you have your black circle with the 'right amount' of texture applied save it as a bitmap tiff. Depending on your vendor, you will need to save this document with different 'resolutions' and different 'methods' for the correct mesh in the printing process. (You'll be sending the vendor bitmap tiff pieces to print). 

5. Now in .ai place the bitmap tiff circle correctly to your design and make it the color you want. This is your top 'original plastisol layer' thats worn out. Repeat the process for the underprint with another texture.

*The main idea is to have an exterior worn look be the 'original' color and the underprint to have another worn look with another texture. Trial and error and really getting into vintage style research is necessary to re-create authenticity. 

I see so many horrible attempts to recreate vintage that it's embarrassing to me as a real designer. If your going to recreate a look, do it the best you can and give people something that is as true/real as possible. It it doesn't feel true, keep practicing and you'll get it!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Would that not be the same think as placing 2 different textured .tiff files in an illustrator file and applying the exact same steps to the circle? BTW I am a graphic designer with a Bachelors of Art that designs and prints high end fashion tees as well.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

"I see so many horrible attempts to recreate vintage that it's embarrassing to me as a real designer. If your going to recreate a look, do it the best you can and give people something that is as true/real as possible"

You should be happy that nobody is as cool or as talented as you... lol...


----------



## bk81 (Jan 25, 2008)

Your way is similar and will give you a distressed look, but I believe the best way to get a design looking vintage is to be able to manipulate and experiment on the actual graphic. I would argue that working in .psd with my method and seeing your positive and negative design space in black and white gives you more control with distressing techniques. Adding and taking away is huge and really adds value in your end custom vintage look. 

In .psd bringing in multiple or different pieces of texture is huge as well. This also keeps file sizes smaller, less files need to be linked and with diffusion dither you're able to capitalize on the subtleties that make for great vintage. 

There's a difference between an Old Navy Shirt with distressing on it and a shirt from A&F beyond quality of the actual garment. Another key attribute to vintage is knowing which inks work best for the main prints and the underprints. 

All in all both work and it comes down to preference and what your going for with you're vintage look.


----------



## bk81 (Jan 25, 2008)

Catbox said:


> "I see so many horrible attempts to recreate vintage that it's embarrassing to me as a real designer. If your going to recreate a look, do it the best you can and give people something that is as true/real as possible"
> 
> You should be happy that nobody is as cool or as talented as you... lol...


As a designer don't you ever look around and think, "Wow, there is a lot of bad design out there? Wheres the hierarchy? That kerning is off. Poor use of color and bad choice in the type face..." Know what I mean? 

I believe that with the new mass availability of design software there are now more things created that aren't based on basic design rules and principles so it creates poor design. Great design isn't by chance. Sorry, I'm a design geek...


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

I was kidding... had a few beers...lol

I do like to help people that really wan't to learn and will do what it takes for the love of art and expression...
I think everyone has it in them... they just have to find it...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

bk81 said:


> As a designer don't you ever look around and think, "Wow, there is a lot of bad design out there? Wheres the hierarchy? That kerning is off. Poor use of color and bad choice in the type face..." Know what I mean?
> 
> I believe that with the new mass availability of design software there are now more things created that aren't based on basic design rules and principles so it creates poor design. Great design isn't by chance. Sorry, I'm a design geek...


Haha, I know exactly what you mean. Someone sent me artwork with Papyrus as the font, and I begged them to let me change it. I actually count the number of different typefaces used on a menu when I'm at a nice restaurant. The comment about software is dead on. I cringe every time I see a cafepress website. There are a SMALL handfull of good designs on those type sites, but 99% of the designs are terrible and detract from the value of the good ones.


----------



## P.Grizzle (Apr 20, 2008)

would it be possible to achieve this effect using heat transfers or sublimation (on a 50/50) or would the garment have to be screen printed???


----------



## niranjaya (Apr 23, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Drop the opacity? Mister Retro makes texture filters. I use the "old tshirt" one sometimes that looks like a worn out faded shirt.


*In Illustrator*


Firstly, you will need to create a vintage overlay image, which will be later placed on top of your artwork to give the desired effect. 
The best way we find to do this is by using a black and white photocopier. Create a totally black print by leaving the lid off of the machine while copying, then scrunch it up so that some of the black toner comes off on the crease lines. Now scan this sheet into PhotoShop and invert the colour. 
If you do not have access to a photocopier, you can create a similar effect by sponging paint unevenly onto a sheet of white paper, using a dry brush in a similar way or even by simply scanning a piece of denim into your computer. Once this is done, follow one of the following three guidelines depending on which programme you wish to use.
after you have scanned in the photocopied imagery, convert the colour mode first to greyscale and then to *bitmap* before saving it as a* BMP* with a *50% threshold*. This new bitmap file can now be opened in Illustrator and overlaid on top of the artworks. The overlaid bitmap image should be selected and recoloured to the ground colour of the artwork, this will now give the vintage effect. The Bitmap image can be duplicated to increase worn effect.
 bitmap


----------



## adfw76 (Oct 15, 2008)

bk81 said:


> 4. Once you have your black circle with the 'right amount' of texture applied save it as a bitmap tiff. Depending on your vendor, you will need to save this document with different 'resolutions' and different 'methods' for the correct mesh in the printing process. (You'll be sending the vendor bitmap tiff pieces to print).


Hi Ben, why would you need to save at certain resolutions? I thought betwen 200 and 300 dpi was always sufficient and if the work was detailed just ask for a high mesh count? Is it not that simple?If your sending a bitmpaped tiff it ll have to be the correct size in terms of height and width.Is there a specific dpi to mesh count ratio to pick up fine details? thanks Andy


----------

